

2014 Midyear Digital Health Funding Update - mahlie
http://rockhealth.com/2014/06/2014-midyear-digital-health-funding-update/

======
chasb
As it gets easier to integrate patient- and consumer-facing software with
clinical systems, digital health is going to continue to grow like this.
Apple, Google, and Samsung are all building what appear to be pipes for making
those connections. I a co-founder of a company that helps devs with HIPAA
compliance (think Heroku for healthcare), and we're seeing massive interest in
developing software for both sides of the "pipe". Very exciting times.

~~~
joeyspn
Awesome. I'm really happy for all of the people working in this space...
eHealth really deserves this level of attention from VCs.

I've been also working in eHealth/mHealth. We built an Skype patient-doctor
with WebRTC but due to lack of funding we dismissed the prototype and pivoted.
Maybe in a couple of years we can try again...

As you said, exciting times...

------
joeyspn
Finally we are starting to focus on real problems... Way to go.

